# HDMI Problem



## danny1586 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi All,
I am a long time lurker/ first time poster and appreciate all of the great information. I am upgrading my HT with a Samsung HD58C7000 and a Denon AVR1911. I am having a problem with the HDMI interfaces. The TV does not seem to recognize that the Denon output as being connected. I tried the X-box, BD, and Sat/TV through the AVR with no signal detected. I tried bypassing the Denon and going straight from the cable box (Scientific Atlanta 8300HD) to the TV and was able to get cable programming, I was also able to connect the X-box directly to the TV and it worked (with low audio?). I am using the ARC compatible ports on both the receiver and the TV with a HDMI 1.3 HDMI cable. Does anyone have experience with this or a similar combo? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Maybe a bad cable. Do you have another cable you can switch out?


----------



## danny1586 (Aug 23, 2006)

I bought another cable, this time 1.4 with ethernet. I still get nothing through the receiver (other than the Denon menu) I am trying other hookup schemes such as using the TV as the video switcher and running the audio through an optical channel to the receiver. This works great until I use the Blu-Ray. The TV will only output stereo audio when playing a Blu-Ray in this configuration. Without the HDMI capability, the Denon AVR 1911 is nothing more than an expensive doorstop.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd be on the phone w/ Denon tech support.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree, I've had a lot of Denon units and never had this issue. Did you try resetting the microprocessor of your AVR (don't know that model, but it should be in the 'help/trouble' section of the manual - you usually have to hold down two buttons while powering up the unit, find out which they are and re-set the unit). Then re-hook your units (with them all unplugged from the wall/power strip) with the HDMI cables, power your units on in this order (you don't usually have to do this, but sometimes helps with the HDCP handshake issue): Display, source (BD, cable box, etc.), then the AVR. See if that works. Also, make sure you check your settings in the Denon to see if your sources are set to the particular HDMI ports. If this still does not work, call Denon support as suggested above. If you got it from a local dealer, they may be able to walk you through.

Ray


----------



## danny1586 (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok Here's where I am:

1. Upgraded cables from 1.3 to 1.4.
2. Updated the the latest firmware in the TV.
3. Performed the processor reset on the receiver
4. Contacted Denon tech support. They said the hardware should be compatible and not be a problem. They sent me a procedure to reestablish the HDCP. I tried this twice with no luck (BD, cable box, X-box 360).
5. Tried a non-ARC HDMI port on the TV.- No luck
6. Denon recomended that control features on the TV or input devices such as Samsung's AnyNet be turned off. Still no luck.
7. Tonight will try updating firmware in the BD player and running the procedure again.
I am trying to divide and concur, if I can get one device to connect, I figure I've made progress.
Thanks for the inputs.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

That's strange. It seems like you possibly have a bad video card in the Denon. HDMI signal for video is a pass-through and as long as HDCP is established, it should not be an issue (especially since you can connect source components directly to your display with no problem). If you just got the unit, I'd check about getting it exchanged.


----------

